# Chinese New Year



## PPan3 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey guys and girls

Was wondering if there are any chinese/non chinese expats celebrating Chinese New Year, this sunday?

What and where do people normally go and do??

Thanks 

Janet


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

PPan3 said:


> Hey guys and girls
> 
> Was wondering if there are any chinese/non chinese expats celebrating Chinese New Year, this sunday?
> 
> ...


Probably the same way most chinese people celebrate CNY...gather with friends and have a huge dinner on the eve.

But CNY isn't really a big thing in dubai anyway. And it's probably going to be overshadowed by v-day this year.

There should be some festivities at dragonmart if you're interested so you may want to check it out.


----------

